

A Swedish Startup Entrepreneur in Nepal: "Teach your workers to read and write" - orjan
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.idg.se%2F2.1085%2F1.460150%2Fsa-blev-han-en-it-profil-i-nepal%3FarticleRenderMode%3Dprint%26m%3Dprint

======
jamespcole2
Really interesting article. I spent 6 months living in Kathmandu a few years
ago, it's an amazing place but has a lot of serious economic problems(among
other things).

It's great to see people helping to develop skills and income within Nepal.

------
orjan
The Google Translate version is somewhat lacking. If there's something that's
unclear, feel free to ask for clarification. Source in Swedish:
[http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.460150/sa-blev-han-en-it-
profil-i...](http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.460150/sa-blev-han-en-it-profil-i-
nepal?articleRenderMode=print&m=print)

